# [SOLVED] Muffled, echoed, watery sound in XP



## ihaveissues (May 9, 2008)

Hello everyone.

The audio on my PC has recently become muffled, echoed and watery (suddenly, while music was playing). The voice is distorted the most, to the point where I can hardly hear it.
This happens with all sound sources, Media Player 11, various audio and video players, in browsers, everything.
And it gets even more weird. If I shift the balance, the sound regains some quality (the voice gets a bit more clear) but it comes out as mono and on both channels with either full left or full right balance. And there's still some echoing left.

I'm using Windows XP SP2. I have a primary Audigy SE sound card and an on-board one.
The problem stays no matter what I tried: two sets of headphones, speakers, switching to the on-board sound card, updating and reinstalling drivers for both cards and DirectX, disabling one card or the other and even removing any audio editing or codec software I had.
All this leads me to believe it's something related to Windows rather than hardware/drivers.
Reinstalling Windows is not something I'm looking forward to. I have a lot of stuff to back up and restore and it would take days to get everything back up.

I did a lot of searching on this and I did find other people with the same problem but no working solution.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## ihaveissues (May 9, 2008)

*Re: Muffled, echoed, watery sound in XP*

Hello :wave: I'm giving this a bump.

Also, why has the topic been moved to Hardware? By the looks of it it's something to do with Windows rather that the sound cards themselves.


----------



## Crazythaij (May 10, 2008)

*SOund mess up after installing new Graphic card + Window update*

Hey all, my problem with the sound from my computer is exactly the same as earlier post but no one has yet to relpy to. This is the issues

The audio on my PC has recently become muffled, echoed and watery (suddenly, while music was playing) after I just install a new graphic card and updated windows. The voice is distorted the most, to the point where I can hardly hear it.
This happens with all sound sources, Media Player 11, various audio and video players, in browsers ( you tube ), everything.
And it gets even more weird. If I shift the balance, the sound regains some quality (the voice gets a bit more clear) but it comes out as mono and on both channels with either full left or full right balance. And there's still some echoing left.
This also happen is Halflife 2 where it seems that the sound direction is mess up. When looking stragigh on to the charector that is speeking, I won't beable to hear it but when I move away and walk around the room, the sound regain randomly . It feels like the sound card is loosing a sence of direction. 
So far I have reformated and reinstall window but problem is still there. I then try to install Vista but still the same problem. My next step is to Formate it again, run on all on board sound and graphic and see what happen. 
i had try eairly with on board sound without formating, but the problem is still there. 

I'm using Windows XP SP2. I have a primary Audigy SE sound card and an on-board one. My system is a Dell 530s and my graphic is GF 8600 GT slim

The problem stays no matter what I tried: two sets of headphones, speakers, switching to the on-board sound card, updating and reinstalling drivers for both cards and DirectX, disabling one card or the other and even removing any audio editing or codec software I had.
I did a lot of searching on this and I did find other people with the same problem but no working solution.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.
Also, since I am not sure what the problem is ( MOBO, Sound card, Graphic card, Window,) please advice.


----------



## Crazythaij (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Muffled, echoed, watery sound in XP*

I have the exactly same problem, I did formated the computer but the problem still there. Anychance you have a window update right before it happen ?
Thanks


----------



## Sgt_Grim_Reaper (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Muffled, echoed, watery sound in XP*

I'm thinking of 2 things; driver issues and settings. There are settings in third party applications that can give it different sound effects; hallowed hall, echo, dripping water, etc. I've seen them before but never used them. I don't think it's available in a native XP install however. I would suggest finding the current drivers, uninstall the current one, and install the new one. Go to the device manager and find "Sound, Video and Game Controllers" and find the your card and uninstall/reinstall driver.


----------



## ihaveissues (May 9, 2008)

*Re: Muffled, echoed, watery sound in XP*

Crazythaij, I can't tell about the update, haven't noticed any. If reinstalling Windows did not fix it, that's kind of bad news as it probably means it's a mainboard failure, something that has been suggested to other people with the same problem. If you had the problem immediately after a fresh installation of Windows (without updates) it's most likely the hardware. In your case it can be the sound card, if you haven't tried another one.

Sgt_Grim_Reaper, thanks for the reply. I already tried reinstalling the drivers, several times. The Audigy software does have sound effects available but I made sure they're not active. Same for the onboard card.


----------



## Crazythaij (May 10, 2008)

*Bad Mobo effect PCI sound and on board sound*

Hello,
Can a Mobo defect only cause problem to the sounds. 
I have recently install a new graphic card and since then I have been experience problem with the sound. I have already posted a topic in the Sound Card section but was advice by a friend to try here too. 
I thought maybe it's my On board sound that was mess up but then i try to install a PCI unit in and still same problem. after Format/ Differece OS.. etc the problem still persist 
Is there anyway to test if it's my Mobo and not something else ?
Here is what I have got so far with the Sound card section

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f23/solved-muffled-echoed-watery-sound-in-xp-247985.html

http://www.techsupportforum.com/

Thanks


----------



## -NoId-LinX (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Muffled, echoed, watery sound in XP*

Hello Crazythaij

Have you tryed taking out the new graphics card you installed? as you said the problem started after installing it.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Muffled, echoed, watery sound in XP*

threads merged


what
cpu
video card
m/b
power supply
brand
wattage
when you upgraded the video card did you check you had the power to run it
video and power upgrades usually go hand in hand


----------



## Crazythaij (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Muffled, echoed, watery sound in XP*

Yes, I did try to take out the Graphic card but the problem is still there. 
My next steps before I conclude that my Mobo is bad is to try to re flash my Bios to the original state when I got it and using on board sound and Graphic. 
Hope it just some conflict between the updated bios and sound sound. 
If not, I hope dell will help out 
Motherboard:
DualCore Intel Core 2 Duo E6550, 2333 MHz (7 x 333)
Motherboard Name Dell Inspiron 530s
Motherboard Chipset Intel Bearlake G33
NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT (256 MB)
High Definition Audio: (onboard)
Codec Name Realtek ALC888/S/T
Codec ID 10EC0888h / 1028020Dh
Power supply 250W
Seagate Baracuda 300 GB HD
1 DVD drive

have trouble findind old Bio software..... anyone know where I can find it ?
Dell has the never one and I don't have the CD than came with the computer. 
Thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Muffled, echoed, watery sound in XP*

i would try another psu first,the card probavly overloaded the supply
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004&Tpk=corsair+550w


----------



## ihaveissues (May 9, 2008)

*Re: Muffled, echoed, watery sound in XP*

I've had the same hardware for months, the sound problem occurred suddenly.
Is it possible that my psu gives out less power in time, underpowering various hardware?
If so, are there any recommended voltages for various pieces of hardware and is there any way to check these values on my machine?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Muffled, echoed, watery sound in XP*

yes
http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp
allow for capacitor ageing and add 30% to the end result


----------



## ihaveissues (May 9, 2008)

*Re: Muffled, echoed, watery sound in XP*

Thanks. Turns out my power was insufficient to begin with. I have a 450W psu while apparently I need at least 475W. Will see if a new psu does any good.


----------



## ihaveissues (May 9, 2008)

*Re: Muffled, echoed, watery sound in XP*

Some rather odd developments...
I've upgraded my PSU today to 520W and it didn't help. Along with some other upgrades I got a new 5.1 set of speakers which, surprisingly, didn't show any of the previous sound problems.
Went back to my two sets of headphones and they both gave the awful, distorted sound. I can only conclude they're both damaged, most likely the cables.
The speakers I tested with are the ones built into my LCD, which I've hardly used before, so I guess I could have mistaken poor sound quality for distortion.

This leaves me wondering about the chances of having two sets of studio headphones break in a similar manner, at the same time.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Muffled, echoed, watery sound in XP*

the odds would be enormous on both going at the same time


----------

